# Everything Else > Arts & Entertainment >  Angela Buckelew Leaving Channel 9

## cp31

Angela Buckelew just announced on the 4pm newscast, that today Friday October 27 will be her last day on the air at KWTV Channel 9.

 She said that after 12 years with KWTV, she chose not to renew her contract and that she planned on being a stay at home mom.

----------


## GodsComedian

> Angela Buckelew just announced on the 4pm newscast, that today Friday October 27 will be her last day on the air at KWTV Channel 9.
> 
>  She said that after 12 years with KWTV, she chose not to renew her contract and that she planned on being a stay at home mom.


That's a big time bummer. She is an excellent journalist. I will miss her professionalism and her smiling face.

----------


## Keith

> Angela Buckelew just announced on the 4pm newscast, that today Friday October 27 will be her last day on the air at KWTV Channel 9.
> 
> She said that after 12 years with KWTV, she chose not to renew her contract and that she planned on being a stay at home mom.


That's too bad, because I really like her. Plus, she has been on channel 9 for a long time. 

She's taking the same road that Jennifer Reynolds and Jennifer Eve took....leaving the anchor desk and becoming stay at home moms. I understand, though. If a mom is able to stay home and raise her kids, then I say more power to her. I wish Angela the best.

----------


## Midtowner

Oklahoma City has no "excellent journalists."

At least, not working for mainstream media organizations.  She is a nice lady from a very nice family.  Other than that, I can't say I've ever heard of her doing anything of note as far as journalism goes -- unless you want to count her physically being there during the '95 bombing which is not much of an accomplishment.

-- unless Lackemeyer is your idea of a Peabody winner.

----------


## scott

Yes, I was very sad to see Angela leaving News9. 
 She was my favorite, she made the news fun to watch with her smiles and personality.  Also, her being there for so many years says something about job dedication and that she wanted to make a difference...she did too!  
I liked her reporting as well, she covered the issues with good information and always had a unique way to present the story.  
I will miss her, along with many many others!!!!

----------


## drumsncode

These resignations always come as a shock.  They just drop it on you out of the blue.  I was tuned in too, and my jaw dropped open.  They gave her a great goodbye tribute.  That makes Tamara Pratt, Angela Buckelew, Brooke Osburn, and Jessica Carter all in the same year.  

Angela gave a nice speech at the end, and they had some great footage of her throughout her career.  It will be interesting to see who they pick to replace her.

----------


## soonerliberal

So does anybody think Amanda Taylor will be her replacement come Monday?

----------


## drumsncode

> So does anybody think Amanda Taylor will be her replacement come Monday?


I've been mulling that over myself!  If she gets the 4pm, then I'd assume she'd also do the noon broadcast.  She's already the Consumer Watch girl, so maybe that would be too many duties.  

I wonder if they hired Amanda knowing that Angela was leaving, or if this came as a surprise to management.  At least we only have two days to wait.

----------


## Patrick

Nothing can beat being a mother, and I'm glad she chose to do that.  I wish more women could stay home and raise the family again.  Morals were sure better in that day and time.

----------


## Midtowner

Hopefully she's as talented at raising kids as she is at reading words off of a teleprompter.   :Smile: 

You guys crack me up with these references to 'talented' anchors.

----------


## Keith

> Hopefully she's as talented at raising kids as she is at reading words off of a teleprompter. 
> 
> You guys crack me up with these references to 'talented' anchors.


Well, they have to be talented in order to get hired on as a reporter or anchor. Who cares about the teleprompter? I don't care if they have to read the news off of a toilet paper roll. I look at their facial expressions, their smile, their attitude, and the way they present themselves. Believe me, not just anyone can be an anchor or reporter.

News reporting and anchoring is a dog eat dog business. You are either good and talented at what you do, or you are gone.

----------


## Luke

I enjoyed her personality.

Very respectable to be a stay at home mom.

----------


## mranderson

> I enjoyed her personality.
> 
> Very respectable to be a stay at home mom.


Why do these people have to use that hidious term "stay at home mom?" I can see the point for not using "housewife," however, that other term is hidious. It makes me ill.

Angela will be Vice President in charge of domestic relations.. And I wish her luck.

----------


## Midtowner

> Well, they have to be talented in order to get hired on as a reporter or anchor. Who cares about the teleprompter? I don't care if they have to read the news off of a toilet paper roll. I look at their facial expressions, their smile, their attitude, and the way they present themselves. Believe me, not just anyone can be an anchor or reporter.
> 
> News reporting and anchoring is a dog eat dog business. You are either good and talented at what you do, or you are gone.


You know very little about it  :Smile: 

It's more looks than talent.  Facial expression and attitude can be learned by just about anyone.  When was the last time you saw an anchor who you would say was not 'talented' as you say?

----------


## mranderson

> You know very little about it 
> 
> It's more looks than talent. Facial expression and attitude can be learned by just about anyone. When was the last time you saw an anchor who you would say was not 'talented' as you say?


I bet he knows more than you give him credit for. Besides that he is a viewer and viewers are ratings. 

I happen to agree with Keith. Oh. And I know a lot as I DO have a broadcasting degree. And yes. It is from a community college, however, a degree.

----------


## bandnerd

It just strikes me as odd that people feel like they "know" these anchors and are sad when they leave.  So the person moved on with their life and chose to do something else, so what?  In a few short months, maybe even weeks, you'll all be used to another perky, bubbly, smiling face reading you the news you could read from the AP online or in the paper.

I'm not going to talk about "talent" or anything, because I don't know much about the business.  But getting attached to news anchors isn't really something I do.  I prefer to read the news I want to read, not have other people choose it for me.

That said, I hope she enjoys her new station in life.  Get it, station?  haha I crack myself up.

----------


## Midtowner

> I bet he knows more than you give him credit for. Besides that he is a viewer and viewers are ratings. 
> 
> I happen to agree with Keith. Oh. And I know a lot as I DO have a broadcasting degree. And yes. It is from a community college, however, a degree.


Wow.. a community college degree.

I have actually broadcasted on TV.  I worked on a nationally recognized university newscast for about 2 years anchoring and reporting.  My bachelor's degree had a large component of broadcasting classes.  I spent a lot of extra time honing my skills in that area because back in those days, I planned to go into the corporate video production business.  I have a few friends who are actually in the news business.  My professors and friends encouraged me to go into TV news, but I'm not going to subject myself to that low a pay scale working those kinds of hours.  Heck no.

Some of the people I worked with were smart folks, others were dreadfully stupid.  Talented?  I'm not sure what they'd be talented at.  Some were good writers, others had good presence on TV, others were just extremely good looking (I like to think I'm all of the above  :Big Grin: ).

It's been years since I've seen a well researched and objectively presented local news story.  They just don't make them any more.  

You ought to defer to people with actual experience.

----------


## Keith

> You know very little about it 
> 
> It's more looks than talent. Facial expression and attitude can be learned by just about anyone. When was the last time you saw an anchor who you would say was not 'talented' as you say?


How do you know I know very little about it? I don't have a college degree in journalism or broadcasting, but I'm smart enough to know good talent when I see it.

 "*Some were good writers, others had good presence on TV, others were just extremely good looking (I like to think I'm all of the above )."*

Don't flatter yourself. In my opinion, good writing, good presence on TV, and looks, IS talent.

*"I have actually broadcasted on TV. I worked on a nationally recognized university newscast for about 2 years anchoring and reporting."*

A university newscast? Big Deal. Universities have a very small audience, because it is college kids trying to learn how to broadcast.

That's nothing compared to major networks. We are talking big time here, not low class university newscasts.

*"It just strikes me as odd that people feel like they "know" these anchors and are sad when they leave."*

*"But getting attached to news anchors isn't really something I do."*

I never said that I feel like I know these people. They are just the ones that I see doing the news everyday, and it's nice to see them smile after you have heard about abductions, homicides, drive-bys, etc......I have never got attached to a news anchors(I have a life), but there are the ones that I especially respect because of their professionalism on the air.

----------


## bandnerd

I wasn't speaking to just you, Keith.  I'm speaking in the general sense here.

And having good looks is a talent?  So something we have absolutely no control over is now a talent?  I have a hard time agreeing with that.  Sure, news anchor ladies do a lot to keep themselves looking presentable, but getting your eyebrows waxed and buying power suits is not a talent.

----------


## Midtowner

> How do you know I know very little about it? I don't have a college degree in journalism or broadcasting, but I'm smart enough to know good talent when I see it.


That's nice.




> Don't flatter yourself. In my opinion, good writing, good presence on TV, and looks, IS talent.


Here's the thing - a lot of anchors do not write their own scripts.  Most don't.  Most stories are pulled straight off the wire, using network video and network scripts, and plugged into the newscast.  There are also video press releases plugged into some newscasts.  Most of the original material is written by field reporters.  Most of those stories are chosen by news directors.  News directors generally set up the format of the show.    In some cases, anchors are producers and N.D.'s, but this is not often the case.  




> A university newscast? Big Deal. Universities have a very small audience, because it is college kids trying to learn how to broadcast.


It's the college TV station that brought you Amy McKree (sp), Stan Case of CNN, Angie Bruss formerly of New 9, Sheradee Hurst, Quinn Tran (also sp), just to name a few.  

The professors there know exactly how to prepare people for the industry, how to help them put together effective demo tapes, how to get jobs, network, edit video, find stories, produce shows, etc.

I'm sure that experience at any rate has given me a much better outlook on the industry than someone who just watches TV.




> That's nothing compared to major networks. We are talking big time here, not low class university newscasts.


Actually, not low class at all -- we were rated the #1 university newscast on multiple occasions.  We were far and away the best college newscast in the state (and the only daily one).

----------


## mranderson

"It's the college TV station that brought you Amy McKree (sp), Stan Case of CNN, Angie Bruss formerly of New 9, Sheradee Hurst, Quinn Tran (also sp), just to name a few. "

Amy McRee and Stan Case are the only two mentioned in the quote above that have talent. Not a good example.

"Here's the thing - a lot of anchors do not write their own scripts. Most don't. Most stories are pulled straight off the wire, using network video and network scripts, and plugged into the newscast. There are also video press releases plugged into some newscasts. Most of the original material is written by field reporters. Most of those stories are chosen by news directors. News directors generally set up the format of the show. In some cases, anchors are producers and N.D.'s, but this is not often the case. "

In the Oklahoma City market, most anchors and reporters write their own scripts. I know because many of them have told me so personally.

"Actually, not low class at all -- we were rated the #1 university newscast on multiple occasions. We were far and away the best college newscast in the state (and the only daily one)."

I know of no University newscast anywhere in the country that won major awards. Yes. They win COLLEGE awards. Not the ones that count like Emmys and Peabodys.

----------


## bandnerd

Oh good grief, people.  Quit bickering over who knows the most about broadcast news and get back to the topic.

mranderson--of course there are no "major" awards for university level broadcasting, they fall under a different jurisdiction than emmys and peabody's will cover.  They aren't "national" shows, so of course they are only going to win college-level awards.

Would you say that winning the BCS Championship Bowl for a football team at the college level is small potatoes?  I doubt it.

You all seem so relunctant to believe Midtowner knows the business.  Trust me, he does.  You just don't want to believe him because of who he is.  Yeah, maybe sometimes he might spout some stuff out of a hole but this time he really does know what he's talking about.

I don't consider myself, a viewer, an aficionado of the broadcast world, and I don't think anyone else who is just a viewer should, either.

I watch medical dramas, give me a scalpel!?!

----------


## Spartan

She struck me as a nice lady...not a very smart one though. I like Channel 8's anchors the best. I really think Channel 4 needs new anchors but after about 15 years living here I know that aint gonna happen. They're more likely to have them run for governor...

----------


## mranderson

> She struck me as a nice lady...not a very smart one though. I like Channel 8's anchors the best. I really think Channel 4 needs new anchors but after about 15 years living here I know that aint gonna happen. They're more likely to have them run for governor...


"I like Channel 8's anchors the best."

Oklahoma City does not HAVE a "channel eight" on a terrestrial channel. To what city are you refering?

----------


## bandnerd

I get to go to a conference at OCU next week where Linda Cavanaugh is speaking, along with Colin Powell.  Maybe after learning more about mass media communications I can come back here with a better knowledge of broadcast journalism and have people not believe me.

----------


## Midtowner

> I know of no University newscast anywhere in the country that won major awards. Yes. They win COLLEGE awards. Not the ones that count like Emmys and Peabodys.


That's like saying that the NCAA Championship trophy doesn't count because it's not the NFL trophy.  

We were the best college newscast for several years running.  We had professional equipment, wrote our own scripts, edited our own videos, in many cases were just one man bands (no cameraman, just a tripod and light kit).  It's all good training.  Far better than you'd get at any of the other state schools.

----------


## mranderson

> Would you say that winning the BCS Championship Bowl for a football team at the college level is small potatoes? I doubt it.


Frankly, I could care less about the BCS. Take out the "C" and you have my opinion to that poll.

My point is the fact College broadcasting is not professional by any stretch of the imagination while local stations and above ARE professional. There is no comparison.

----------


## Midtowner

> Frankly, I could care less about the BCS. Take out the "C" and you have my opinion to that poll.
> 
> My point is the fact College broadcasting is not professional by any stretch of the imagination while local stations and above ARE professional. There is no comparison.


That's a hedge.  She only said that to point out how ridiculous you're being.

Also, Angie Bruss, if you could call one of my coworkers talented, she'd be it.  Also, one of my fraternity brothers who worked there before me (with McRee if that's how you spell it), Justin Earley worked at the Fayetville NBC affiliate for awhile and is now a lead anchor at one of the Port Arthur area TV stations in Texas.  

In other words, job prospects out of the UCO broadcasting program are excellent.  

At any rate, the only reason I mention that at all is that I actually have experience sitting in that anchor's chair, writing those scripts, interviewing people, editing tapes, and producing shows.  You have presumably done none of those things (at least not on a daily basis for broadcast purposes).

----------


## Dave Cook

This thread reminds me of visits to my grandmother in Oklahoma City. 

I'd ask her 'How are things?'....and she'd say...

'Well, Jennifer Reynolds just had a baby....and ol Bob McSoandso is moving to Detroit and old Rufus Johnson is working evenings now and Rick Smith died in a terrible crash and Gary Scotland is still doing the weather and...

"Who are these people? Are they neighbors?"

"Oh no...the news people. See em everyday." 

Always makes me sad. If anybody ever needed to step outside and enjoy life. 

Don't be like her.

----------


## bandnerd

^^
Wow.

----------


## GodsComedian

> Oh good grief, people.  Quit bickering over who knows the most about broadcast news and get back to the topic.
> 
> mranderson--of course there are no "major" awards for university level broadcasting, they fall under a different jurisdiction than emmys and peabody's will cover.  They aren't "national" shows, so of course they are only going to win college-level awards.
> 
> Would you say that winning the BCS Championship Bowl for a football team at the college level is small potatoes?  I doubt it.
> 
> You all seem so relunctant to believe Midtowner knows the business.  Trust me, he does.  You just don't want to believe him because of who he is.  Yeah, maybe sometimes he might spout some stuff out of a hole but this time he really does know what he's talking about.
> 
> I don't consider myself, a viewer, an aficionado of the broadcast world, and I don't think anyone else who is just a viewer should, either.
> ...


Your hubby started it with his "I know everything" attitude. So, talk to your hubby before you chew on us. I guess you could PM him, or actually talk to him in person.

You are right. We don't believe him because of who he is. At least you do admit that he does a lot of spouting out of a hole, and this is no exception.

He is the only person I know who could turn a nice thread into something very negative, and you are right by his side.

----------


## GodsComedian

> That's a hedge.  She only said that to point out how ridiculous you're being.
> 
> Also, Angie Bruss, if you could call one of my coworkers talented, she'd be it.  Also, one of my fraternity brothers who worked there before me (with McRee if that's how you spell it), Justin Earley worked at the Fayetville NBC affiliate for awhile and is now a lead anchor at one of the Port Arthur area TV stations in Texas.  
> 
> In other words, job prospects out of the UCO broadcasting program are excellent.  
> 
> At any rate, the only reason I mention that at all is that I actually have experience sitting in that anchor's chair, writing those scripts, interviewing people, editing tapes, and producing shows.  You have presumably done none of those things (at least not on a daily basis for broadcast purposes).


Well, it looked like your friend Justin made something out of his life, so what happened to you? Don't worry, we are all thnakful that we don't have to look at you or listen to you on TV.

----------


## Spartan

> I get to go to a conference at OCU next week where Linda Cavanaugh is speaking, along with Colin Powell.  Maybe after learning more about mass media communications I can come back here with a better knowledge of broadcast journalism and have people not believe me.



Linda Cavanaugh...Colin Powell.

Yeah that makes sense to me!




> "I like Channel 8's anchors the best."
> 
> Oklahoma City does not HAVE a "channel eight" on a terrestrial channel. To what city are you refering?


I think you've got those bunny ears shoved so far up yer fat ass, ANDERSON.  :Tiphat:

----------


## Patrick

> I watch medical dramas, give me a scalpel!?!


Ummm, please leave that to me, if you could.

----------


## soonerliberal

just curious, how does any of the bickering on this page relate to Angela Buckelew or channel 9?

----------


## Midtowner

The assertion that she was "talented" (at what, I don't know) was something I had to question folks on.  I always hear how certain anchors are "talented," when in fact most people have no clue what these anchors are actually responsible for outside of reading whatever pops up on the teleprompter.

----------


## bandnerd

Spartan--I don't know why Colin Powell and Linda Cavanaugh are speaking at the same conference.  There are others speaking from CNN, the Bachelor, and some other people I didn't recognize.  I was offered free tickets, was told I could take 5 kids with me, and I took them.  I'll let you know next week  :Wink:

----------


## Raspberry

> Here's the thing - a lot of anchors do not write their own scripts.  Most don't.  Most stories are pulled straight off the wire, using network video and network scripts, and plugged into the newscast.  There are also video press releases plugged into some newscasts.  Most of the original material is written by field reporters.  Most of those stories are chosen by news directors.  News directors generally set up the format of the show.    In some cases, anchors are producers and N.D.'s, but this is not often the case.



Midtowner, my opinion of you has slipped a couple notches. Your description above is not how it is done at all. A producer will write the entire show, then an anchor will read the show, double checking the facts, and making changes to fit his or her personal speaking style. What you describe above is an extremly lazy way to produce a newscast. To pull news content and video straight from the wire is a low budget way to do it, and is not done in a market the size of OKC. Also, Video News Releases are frowned upon and will cause more trouble than they are worth (reference FOX 25's fiasco).

----------


## Raspberry

> The assertion that she was "talented" (at what, I don't know) was something I had to question folks on.  I always hear how certain anchors are "talented," when in fact most people have no clue what these anchors are actually responsible for outside of reading whatever pops up on the teleprompter.


To be a talented anchor is more than just reading from a teleprompter. Reading aloud for 30 minutes without stumbling over your words is hard, but you can get good at it with practice. Making that reading sound conversational takes talent. Do you want a face reading you the news, or someone that makes you feel like you are part of a conversation? Also, talent shows up when things go wrong. The anchor that freezes up when they are unexpectedly popped up on air shows a weakness. Talent is the one that just rolls with it and makes it seem like it was part of the show.

----------


## Midtowner

> To be a talented anchor is more than just reading from a teleprompter. Reading aloud for 30 minutes without stumbling over your words is hard, but you can get good at it with practice. Making that reading sound conversational takes talent. Do you want a face reading you the news, or someone that makes you feel like you are part of a conversation? Also, talent shows up when things go wrong. The anchor that freezes up when they are unexpectedly popped up on air shows a weakness. Talent is the one that just rolls with it and makes it seem like it was part of the show.


I agree -- it's just that if I was able to do it, anyone should be able to do it  :Smile: 

It's not so much talent as practice.  I will admit, it's a tough thing to be smooth at going from the prompter to your script and looking smooth doing it.  

I never got to work with a commercial newscast.  In my experience, the producer was also anchor, and the coanchor was responsible for going out and putting together a 1 1/2 minute package, so often you were still putting the final touches on your package 5 minutes prior to air  :Smile: 

We had avid editing decks, but pretty much, we stuck to our analog cuts-only decks (as the AVID were buggy as heck).  

R -- I'm not hostile as you may think I am.  It's just that in my experience, anchoring wasn't that tough a job.  It would be hard to not appear "talented" after as many years of experience as someone like Ms. Buckelew has done that job.  I think people do tend to develop these personal bonds with the talking heads on their TV, and I was more taking shots at that than Ms. Buckelew (although I guess it may have not sounded that way).  I've never met her, but I've had a bit of contact with her father and brother -- good people.

----------


## drumsncode

> Your hubby started it with his "I know everything" attitude. So, talk to your hubby before you chew on us. I guess you could PM him, or actually talk to him in person.
> 
> You are right. We don't believe him because of who he is. At least you do admit that he does a lot of spouting out of a hole, and this is no exception.
> 
> He is the only person I know who could turn a nice thread into something very negative, and you are right by his side.


Beautifully said.  

By post #10, it was the usual song and dance, never missing an opportunity to piss on every thread related to television that he can, trying to make people that enjoy watching TV feel like morons, or that they don't have a life, etc.  It's an endless array of self-serving posts designed to take the attention away from the topic and make the thread about him.

With all that said, "Angela Buckelew, you were an excellent anchor and you will be missed".

----------


## Midtowner

> people that enjoy watching TV feel like morons, or that they don't have a life, etc.


You said it, I didn't.

----------


## NE Oasis

Blaise Labbe will do what he will, but I'm already tired of Amada Taylor. It seems in less that a month she has gone from new hire to filling every role other than helicoper pilot. I apppreciate sincerity in a reporter/anchor, and I just DON'T SEE IT in Amanda Taylor.

----------


## Midtowner

Gotta love that feigned sincerity.  

Soo much more important than what is actually said, eh?

----------


## NE Oasis

Unfortunately, on this day that we celebrate the anniversary of the Huntley-Brinkley report, what is said does not carry the weight it once did. Biased newscasts used to be the minority, not the norm. People that want to be informed of local, national, and international affairs collect information from multiple sources. If your view of television news is so jaded as to think that no news anchor can be sincere, let me say it this way - If I've got to watch as western give me John Wayne, not Johnny Knoxville.

----------


## drumsncode

It's official, Melissa Maynarich has been chosen to fill Angela's job.  That leaves the weekend morning slot open now.

----------

